# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  सच्चा ज्ञान : दिव्य शिवलिंग हमारा अपना अंगूठा

## Krishna

दिव्य शिवलिंग हमारा अपना अंगूठा है –
जब हम अपनी चार उंगलिओं को मोड़ कर अंगूठा ऊपर करते हैं तब हमारा अंगूठा एक शिव लिंग का आकार ले लेता है . यही है हमारे शरीर में हमारा साथ सदा रहने वाला शिव लिंग. यदि आपको कहीं मंदिर में कोई शिव लिंग उपलब्ध नही हो पाता है तो आप अपने अंगूठे पर ही जलाभिषेक करके भगवान शिव की पूजा कर सकते हैं .

----------


## Krishna

अंगूठे का नाखून शिव लिंग के साथ में चन्द्र का प्रतीक है .अंगूठे पर बनी तीन मोटी रेखाएं प्राकृतिक रूप से इस शिवलिंग को तिलक करती हैं . नाखून के पीछे की रेखाएं (जिनका प्रयोग फिंगर प्रिंट के लिए होता है ) वो भगवान शिव की जटाएं हैं . हर व्यक्ति के अंगूठे रूपी शिव लिंग में ये जटाएं एक अलग तरह की होती हैं .बिना अंगूठे के प्रयोग के आप केवल अपनी बाक़ी चार उँगलियों से कोई बड़ा कार्य जैसे भार उठाना ,लिखना आदि नही कर सकते क्योंकि आप बिना शिवजी की सहायता के कुछ नही कर सकते.

----------


## Krishna

अंगूठे से तिलक करने से आपको भगवान शिव का आशीर्वाद स्वतः मिल जाता है .
शिवलिंग मुद्रा
बाएं हाथ को पेट के पास लाकर सीधा रखें। दाएं हाथ की मुठ्ठी बना कर बाईं हथेली पर
रखें और दाएं हाथ का अंगूठा सीधा ऊपर की ओर रखें। नीचे वाले बाएं हाथ की अंगुलियाँ
और अंगूठा मिला कर रखें। दोनों बाजुओं की कोहनियाँ सीधी रखें। इस मुद्रा को शिवलिंग
मुद्रा कहते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

शिवलिंग मुद्रा
बाएं हाथ को पेट के पास लाकर सीधा रखें। दाएं हाथ की मुठ्ठी बना कर बाईं हथेली पर
रखें और दाएं हाथ का अंगूठा सीधा ऊपर की ओर रखें। नीचे वाले बाएं हाथ की अंगुलियाँ
और अंगूठा मिला कर रखें। दोनों बाजुओं की कोहनियाँ सीधी रखें। इस मुद्रा को शिवलिंग
मुद्रा कहते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

शिवलिंग मुद्रा दिन में दो बार पाँच मिनट के लिए लगाएं।

----------


## Krishna

लाभ :
@ शिवलिंग मुद्रा लगाने से सुस्ती, थकावट दूर हो नयी शक्ति का विकास होता है।
@ शिवलिंग मुद्रा लगाते हुए लम्बे व गहरे सांस लेने चाहिये।
@ शिवलिंग मुद्रा लगाने से मानसिक थकान व चिंता दूर होती है।

----------


## Aeolian

अंगूठे का योग सम्बन्धी महत्त्व तो ठीक लेकिन अन्य सभी बातों को वैज्ञानिक तर्कों पर खरा उतरना अभी बाकी है।  आदमी  के शरीर में मस्तक को ऊर्जा का केंद्र माना गया है अतः वही श्रेष्ठ है। सभी जानते हैं कि जो सबसे अधिक ऊर्जा संपन्न होता है वही सर्वश्रेष्ठ होता है।  सूर्य इसका प्रमाण है।  
टीप कर लिखने से पहले  किसी भी कंटेंट पर मनन चिंतन कर लें तो अच्छा होता क्योंकि अक्सर भ्रामक तथ्य परेशान करते हैं।  यदि बुरा लगे या नियम विरोधी हो तो बैन भी कर सकते हैं।  ऐसे कंटेंट पर मैं तो ऐसे ही लिखता रहूँगा।

----------


## sultania

> अंगूठे का योग सम्बन्धी महत्त्व तो ठीक लेकिन अन्य सभी बातों को वैज्ञानिक तर्कों पर खरा उतरना अभी बाकी है।  आदमी  के शरीर में मस्तक को ऊर्जा का केंद्र माना गया है अतः वही श्रेष्ठ है। सभी जानते हैं कि जो सबसे अधिक ऊर्जा संपन्न होता है वही सर्वश्रेष्ठ होता है।  सूर्य इसका प्रमाण है।  
> टीप कर लिखने से पहले  किसी भी कंटेंट पर मनन चिंतन कर लें तो अच्छा होता क्योंकि अक्सर भ्रामक तथ्य परेशान करते हैं।  यदि बुरा लगे या नियम विरोधी हो तो बैन भी कर सकते हैं।  ऐसे कंटेंट पर मैं तो ऐसे ही लिखता रहूँगा।


मित्र ऐसे कंटेन्ट पे आपको  अपनी मन की बात रखने की पूरी आजादी है, ऐसे पे बेन का तो सवाल नहीं हाँ आपकी तरह अन्य भी स्वतंत्र है अपने विचारो को प्रकट करने के लिये ,ओर दो तीन चार टाईप के सोच वाले सदस्य अगर किसी विषय पे चर्चा करे तो उसी का नाम फोरम है । धन्यवाद

----------

